# My breeding success in 2013 (until now)



## KDiiX (Sep 26, 2013)

Every picture shows a different brood, even if its the same species. Actually i noticed i have only 8 broods uploaded, but i had 11. The last pictures i will add later.

Uroplectes otjimbinguensis


Uroplectes cf pilosus
 

Hottentotta caboverdensis
 

Uroplectes cf pilosus
 

Uroplectes cf pilosus
 

Hottentotta caboverdensis
 

Uroplectes cf pilosus
 

Mesobuthus gibbosus
 

Uroplectes otjimbinguensis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## korg (Sep 26, 2013)

Very cool. Care to list off the species for those of us who are not yet masters of visual scorpion ID?


----------



## KDiiX (Sep 26, 2013)

That's what i was planning anyway ;-)
Actually when i uploaded them i was a bit busy because i had only 10 minutes until i had to go to work. That's why i noticed later that they are not all pictures that should have been uploaded ;-)


----------



## 2nscorpx (Sep 26, 2013)

Good to see these species! Nice pictures. The Uroplectes must be fun to work with; they are very colorful.


----------



## KDiiX (Sep 26, 2013)

2nscorpx said:


> Good to see these species! Nice pictures. The Uroplectes must be fun to work with; they are very colorful.


Yeah they are really cool and they are probably available in 1-1, 5 years in the USA, if everything works out like i think ;-) but that's all i "spoil" right now ;-)


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice pics, interesting coloration on the Uroplectes otjimbinguensis.


----------



## KDiiX (Sep 26, 2013)

Galapoheros said:


> Nice pics, interesting coloration on the Uroplectes otjimbinguensis.


if you like them then you have to take a look at my Uroplectes chubbi, actually no picture with a brood on it but the coloration of them is awesome and if i´m lucky to U.chubbi female give birth later this year. But i have to say the U.otjimbinguensis are one of my favourit Uroplectes sp. But they are also hard to raise, because as you can see they have pretty small broods and they are pretty sensitive with to high humidity and direct contact to water. But they are worth the effort ;-)

I did a bad mistake this is NOT a Fresh molted adult female Uroplectes chubbi this a fresh molted subadult U.fischeri light
 

And the two broods i wanted to update ;-)

Uroplectes vittatus
 

Uroplectes otjimbinguensis


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 27, 2013)

It's the coloration of the tail, I think most people that are interested in scorpions like that.  I keep many in small containers also.  It works and saves space.  Doesn't work well with Pandinus and Heterometrus though, they dump their water all the time, gorilla scorpions.  Yes the Uroplectes chubbi, I imagine they darken up a bit but still look good, reminds me a little of ankarana.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Sep 27, 2013)

Real U. chubbi? I know that there is also Uroplectes formosus that looks very similar...


----------



## KDiiX (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes they were first traded as U.formosus formosus but this was a wrong declaration. Also the U.cf pilosus were first sold as U.schlechteri, but turned out that they are most likely U.pilosus (but no 100% id until now)


----------



## G. Carnell (Sep 27, 2013)

nice colourful scorpions!

seems you are a big fan of Uroplectes!!


----------



## KDiiX (Sep 27, 2013)

G. Carnell said:


> nice colourful scorpions!
> 
> seems you are a big fan of Uroplectes!!


 Yeah i have almost all in Germany available Uroplectes sp.  I'm just missing U.carinatus, U.triangulifer and the U.fischeri dark morph, every other species that was available last years i have if i haven't missed a species ;-)
The whole genus is just amazing. The grow fast, look very coloful and every single species in its own way and there is a real big differences between the species. For example U.olivaceus and U.planimanus are pretty big for Uroplectes sp while the U.chubbi and U.cf pilosus just have the habe size. Some can store sperm for several broods like U.cf pilosus and  U.planimanus and other need after every brood a mating again. All of them can be kept in groups as adults.  
But right now im really excited because i got some new arrivals 10 minutes ago. Got 5 new subadult Babycurus gigas and a adult couple P.villosus typical,  both species just looking amazing too and especially the B.gigas are even here in Germany pretty rare 

Actually i just noticed a did a bad mistake. My foto of U.chubbi don't show U.chubbi it's my fresh adult U.fischeri light. Here's a picture i have just right now taken of one of my gravid U.chubbi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx (Sep 27, 2013)

Cool! Good luck. So is there no U. schlechteri, or were just some specimens misidentified?


----------



## KDiiX (Sep 27, 2013)

2nscorpx said:


> Cool! Good luck. So is there no U. schlechteri, or were just some specimens misidentified?


U.schlechteri exist but not in german hobby. Those who were introduced to the german hobby was most likely U.pilosus, but also the id was done via pictures that's why it's until now only a U.cf pilosus until they get a 100% id


----------



## 2nscorpx (Sep 28, 2013)

KDiiX said:


> U.schlechteri exist but not in german hobby. Those who were introduced to the german hobby was most likely U.pilosus, but also the id was done via pictures that's why it's until now only a U.cf pilosus until they get a 100% id


Thanks. That's what I meant: I was asking about U. schlechteri in the hobby.


----------



## KDiiX (Oct 14, 2013)

The next for ladys gave birth the last week. The brood count for this year is now at 15 


The smallest brood i ever had from U.cf pilosus, but it was her first brood and the first brood is often a bit smaller so I'm optimistic he next will be better)
 

Also U.cf pilosus with the probably biggest brood i had. They still on the back of the mother but i guess they are at least 25. The other broods had a average size of about 12-17 scorplings.


My first U.chubbi brood


And at the same day i also found my second brood of U.chubbi. it seems it was "giving birth weather" here in bremen that day ;-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp (Oct 14, 2013)

I really like the colors on those Uroplectes chubbi. I can't wait until I start breeding my scorpions.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Oct 14, 2013)

Great work! Good luck and have fun with all those little ones! I saw your picture thread on Skorpione.de; great diversity of genera!


----------



## KDiiX (Oct 15, 2013)

2nscorpx said:


> Great work! Good luck and have fun with all those little ones! I saw your picture thread on Skorpione.de; great diversity of genera!


Yeah earlier days if done a lots of pictures with more professional equipment. But since almost a year I'm a bit lazy and alao i don't want to stress them for the shooting. 
The pictures over there shows just a view of my diversity and some aren't any longer mine. For example the A.bicolor were getting a bit borijg when my A.crassicauda arrived ;-)


----------



## KDiiX (Dec 8, 2013)

So i got new stuff for all scorpioholics ;-)

Here my female nr 16&17 which gave birth this year
U.otjimbinguensis
 

The first one was a bit older but this female i found today with her brood
Also U.otjimbinguensis


I also have some pictures of a almost fresh adult R.junceus


And some excellent pictures a good friend and one of the persons i have a kind of breeding partnership with took from my scorpions when i visited him the last time. He really knows how to let a scorpion look the best it could look ;-) 
U.flavoviridis
 
B.gigas




U.chubbi


----------



## ShredderEmp (Dec 8, 2013)

Why doesn't the U.S. have Babycurus gigas? Can you hook us up? Pleeeeaaaase?

Forgot to add, I love the pictures you have. Not to mention the fact Europe has all the best species.


----------



## KDiiX (Dec 9, 2013)

ShredderEmp said:


> Why doesn't the U.S. have Babycurus gigas? Can you hook us up? Pleeeeaaaase?
> 
> Forgot to add, I love the pictures you have. Not to mention the fact Europe has all the best species.


They are pretty rare even here. I was lucky to get them. I guess one of the points why we have lots more different species is because Africa is not so far away from Germany as from the USA. Most species which are here available are from Africa. 
What do you mean with "can you hook us up?" I understand the single words but don't understand it in that context.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Dec 9, 2013)

KDiiX said:


> They are pretty rare even here. I was lucky to get them. I guess one of the points why we have lots more different species is because Africa is not so far away from Germany as from the USA. Most species which are here available are from Africa.
> What do you mean with "can you hook us up?" I understand the single words but don't understand it in that context.


I was asking if you would ever sell to the U.S. However, as they are rare even in Germany, I'll hold off and let you guys breed them.


----------



## scorpionchaos (Dec 9, 2013)

I've only seen one in Canada owned by john3800 but I have no idea if he still has one. I hope you get some babies Kidix and I hope you plan on sharing as well


----------



## 2nscorpx (Dec 10, 2013)

I didn't think that B. gigas was too rare in the U.S.; there have been several people breeding the species for quite awhile now.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Dec 10, 2013)

2nscorpx said:


> I didn't think that B. gigas was too rare in the U.S.; there have been several people breeding the species for quite awhile now.


Well I've never seen them for sale. If there people who have them, hopefully my baseball bat can encourage them to sell.


----------



## KDiiX (Dec 10, 2013)

The problem is as long a species isn't super popular and not every 5-10. scorpionkeeper own a couple of specimen a species still is in danger to die out in hobby. That happens from time to time with a species in Germany too. B.gigas weren't that rare some years ago when i started with scorpions. H.gentili and H.judaicus are good examples too, they seem to be almost gone here in Germany. 

Btw from time to time i think the whole "keepingmentality" is a bit different between the keepers in Germany and the keepers in the USA. May be it's not completely like it seems to me but while in Germany many people always buy at least 5-10 specimen to breed them later. I for example don't sell single unsexed scorpions. I have the feeling that in the usa many of the owners are only owners without the attempt to breed them.
Also the way of breeding is here in Germany very professional ( at least if we talk about the most people who owns much scorpions). I fo example have a partnership with a friend who's lifes near to my city. This partnership almost guarantees that all species we breed we are able to breed also in future because we share scorpions after breeding. Because there is nothing worse than breeding some rare species and sell that many that you might get problems with breeding them in second generation because you miss a male or females. On the other hand if you keep all alone you might "kill" all at once by doing just one mistake or by accident ( like overheating or you sprayed to much or to less or its just a sensible species)
I don't know if same partnerships exists in the usa but this can be very helpful to keep certain species in hobby alive.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Dec 10, 2013)

That's actually kind of true. There are some that do what you do, but there are many more that do what you have observed.


----------



## KDiiX (Dec 11, 2013)

ShredderEmp said:


> That's actually kind of true. There are some that do what you do, but there are many more that do what you have observed.


Actually there's no problem with just owning a scorpion as long as  you own widly spread scorpions (like for example any native scorpions) but if somebody's is so "egoistic" and buys rare species just for owning them its getting difficult to keep them long term alive in hobby. Same problems you get if somebody breeds a species and sells the whole offspring. If then the whole offspring dies just because the people who buyd them are unexperienced with that species it can cause another problem if you can't breed that species again because may be your male died or was killed by the female just before mating. 
But if seller and buyer take care that every species who gets into the hobby stays into the hobby it's just a matter of time until in the usa also many more species are available constantly.


----------



## gromgrom (Dec 11, 2013)

KDiiX said:


> Actually there's no problem with just owning a scorpion as long as  you own widly spread scorpions (like for example any native scorpions) but if somebody's is so "egoistic" and buys rare species just for owning them its getting difficult to keep them long term alive in hobby. Same problems you get if somebody breeds a species and sells the whole offspring. If then the whole offspring dies just because the people who buyd them are unexperienced with that species it can cause another problem if you can't breed that species again because may be your male died or was killed by the female just before mating.
> But if seller and buyer take care that every species who gets into the hobby stays into the hobby it's just a matter of time until in the usa also many more species are available constantly.


Thank you for posting these two posts man, because it's exactly what I see as a hobbyist, breeder, and seller going on. Most people who inquire only want 1-2 of a specie, even rare ones. Some want them for novelty, some for breeding, and some just like owning different types of scorpions, nothing wrong with that. The problem then comes with a lack of supply in the market because so few people are breeding the sought after scorpions in the US. It's up to a small handful to supply the market. Unlike tarantulas which have a huge following, and many breeders to support this "purchasing of 1-2 specimens", the scorp hobby doesnt have the stock to supply those types of buyers. 

More US hobbyists should at least pick one local/nonlocal species to get 10+ individuals of, and keep the market satisifed with broods. This would go a long way into helping the hobby become more healthy and diverse, in my opinion.

Also, unlike tarantulas, it's not easy to find a mature male, or a female to loan a male to. You're basically on your own finding pairs and giving it a shot. We're better off than the true spider/pede hobby in that we get stuff in regularly, and most of it is ID'd or can be sexed, but not by much. And if were to grow, or survive, more people not only need to breed, but people need to invest into the hobby and get friends into it. Only a few folks breed emperors. Now theyre on CITES. What happens to the next WC heavily imported scorpions like Hadogenes and Heterometrus? 

Also, consider how most hobbyists will drool over anything not established in the states, and brownbox/beg for imports, but once that species becomes common, it's no longer cool. We have plenty of commonly imported species that are plenty "cool".

Phew. Just had to get that off my chest. Not attacking anyone with this post, just my outlook on the hobby from what KDiiX started.


----------



## KDiiX (Dec 11, 2013)

P.imperator "always" been on the cites list. To be precisely on the attachment II (i dont know if its called in english attachment in this context its just the 1:1 translation) list. Attachment I contains animals and plants which are not allowed to keep, trade, import and export. This animals and plants are proximate endangered. Attachment II contains animals and plants that have to be protected in every cites member country. Import and export and keeping is allowed with an export/import permission and a proof that this don't affect the wildlife (and exactly here isnthe point with the emperors but that later). Attachment III is almost the same but they only are protected in certain country. For example a species is almost gone in the usa but not in Canada so the trade etc is controlled in usa but not necessarily in Canada. 

The problem with the emperors is that theirs no one who knows exactly how endangered the are in wild. So as far as i know if somebody could give a proof that they are not endangered at the moment (what actually might be the fact that they aren't endangered) the export wouldn't be any problem.


----------



## gromgrom (Dec 11, 2013)

KDiiX said:


> P.imperator "always" been on the cites list. To be precisely on the attachment II (i dont know if its called in english attachment in this context its just the 1:1 translation) list. Attachment I contains animals and plants which are not allowed to keep, trade, import and export. This animals and plants are proximate endangered. Attachment II contains animals and plants that have to be protected in every cites member country. Import and export and keeping is allowed with an export/import permission and a proof that this don't affect the wildlife (and exactly here isnthe point with the emperors but that later). Attachment III is almost the same but they only are protected in certain country. For example a species is almost gone in the usa but not in Canada so the trade etc is controlled in usa but not necessarily in Canada.
> 
> The problem with the emperors is that theirs no one who knows exactly how endangered the are in wild. So as far as i know if somebody could give a proof that they are not endangered at the moment (what actually might be the fact that they aren't endangered) the export wouldn't be any problem.


Gotcha. Thanks for the clairification.


----------



## Michiel (Dec 14, 2013)

Appendix II instead of attachment... just informing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KDiiX (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah i was pretty unsure with the "attachment". Especially because it's not that typical school English context and vocabulary ;-)


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 15, 2013)

It's propaganda and advertising too that causes a negative view about these invertebrates in the US and in other countries as well, scorpions do sting after all.  It may be an instinctive thing that we are not very conscious of also, humans wanting to keep their family safe from invaders.  It all gets exaggerated, just like when men and women hear from society what it means to be a man or a woman, they then start exaggerate those things and go lift weights and women put on a lot of makeup.  I don't think we think for ourselves as much as we think we do in general.  I think it's the same influence within the invertebrate hobby so people learn, "kill the 'bugs', they are bad!", exterminators then make a lot of money.  So people have to get over the fears they were taught.  But until then, many see the hobby as a little strange, and then they often again exaggerate how strange they think it is so that they don't have to admit their own fear about it imo.  It's interesting like that to me, how a person not scared of snakes will see a snake that is 3 feet long and say, "...it was 3 feet long."  Somebody that is afraid of snakes will see a snake that is 3 feet long and might say, "...it was 6 feet long!"  And I too remember getting several B. gigas but there was not a female in the bunch, too bad.  They were floating around for a while and weren't real hard to get back then.  Nice to look at the pics btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## guywithaspider (Dec 25, 2013)

I know this thread is A bit old, but I just have to say those are some amazingly beautiful scorps. Definitely on my post of species I want to get one day.


----------



## KDiiX (Dec 25, 2013)

guywithaspider said:


> I know this thread is A bit old, but I just have to say those are some amazingly beautiful scorps. Definitely on my post of species I want to get one day.


That's no problem this thread is open to any comments like that ;-)

Btw few days ago i found again one of my U.cf pilosus gave birth
It's nr 18 this year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2nscorpx (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow, you are having one lucky year! I assume you have several pairs of any given species? Do you keep any groups together or do you keep only pairs together?


----------



## KDiiX (Dec 28, 2013)

2nscorpx said:


> Wow, you are having one lucky year! I assume you have several pairs of any given species? Do you keep any groups together or do you keep only pairs together?


Next year will get even better. Most of the offspring from this year will be able to have their own offspring next year.
I have from all seen species two females except the H.caboverdensis, M.gibbosus (which i had only one female each which both already died) and U.vittatus (had only one female which still is alive and i  hope she will give at least one more time birth) and U.cf pilosus (which i had 4 females,  but also here two already died)
I only keep my P.smithi and some H . caboverdensis in small groups. And my P.villosus oranje as pair. All others are kept solo. I preferr keeping species that are rare to me only solo. It might work with most of my species especially with the adult Uroplectes sp but i won't risk that as long as i haven't enough females to try this without effecting my breeding if this experiment won't work out. Next year i plan to keep always 4-5 U.cf pilosus together when they are adults.  I guess it will work out for me, but if not i have enough specimen to react fast enough to separate them.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Dec 28, 2013)

Does P. smithi= Pandinus smithi? I don't mean to create contention, but do you have verification of this?


----------



## KDiiX (Dec 28, 2013)

2nscorpx said:


> Does P. smithi= Pandinus smithi? I don't mean to create contention, but do you have verification of this?



No sorry for the confusion. I mean Poecilotheria smithi.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Dec 29, 2013)

Okay, thanks for the clarification. I wondered, as Pandinus smithi has had some debate over invalid status (i.e. false name created by sellers) and so would probably not be a species that would be circulated in the hobby with the same name.


----------



## KDiiX (Dec 29, 2013)

I actually never seen them sold or offered in Germany. But i also have to say they are not very interesting for me. Sounds hard but they are some kind of wasting space for me. If you wanna keep pandinus sp you need lots of space etc. Than you have a wonderful and very decorative enclosure but you won't see your scorpion :-D besides that they grow frustrating slow.
I'm more into that small colorful species like my fast growing uroplectes sp ;-)


----------



## BluJaguar (Aug 22, 2021)

KDiiX said:


> So i got new stuff for all scorpioholics ;-)
> 
> Here my female nr 16&17 which gave birth this year
> U.otjimbinguensis
> ...


Looking for Flavoviridis!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Aug 24, 2021)

BluJaguar said:


> Looking for Flavoviridis!


This thread is from 2013. The poster hasn’t been on since 2014.


----------



## BluJaguar (Aug 24, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> This thread is from 2013. The poster hasn’t been on since 2014.


Dang. Ok. Well, if anyone out there has any or knows where I can find some....PLZ LEMME KNOW. Thanks in advance.


----------

